# Create a userform to import worksheets from eCabinets excel cutlist Part3



## Scott Marshburn (Oct 12, 2014)

In this video I will show you how to program the button that will import the selected worksheets from the excel workbook that eCabinets generates when it is clicked.

Here is the link to check it out
https://youtu.be/OzLXQTv2f38


----------

